# Overflow pipe



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone have a spare or know where I can get one?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

There is one on eBay just now. Not cheap - they are over a tenner new.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

seems a lot for a small metal tube.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I gave a couple away a few months back I bought a length of stainless tube off Ebay worked a treat.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6MM-OD-X-4MM-ID-1-MM-WALL-316-SEAMLESS-STAINLESS-STEEL-TUBE/321817016374?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107083358%26meid%3Dd993928172824af0bdaa3bd1229f2664%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D8%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D221302704802


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

is the link to the right size?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

hi G

is it for the Classic...?

i have a spare - it's 131mm long

yours for the asking....









but maybe a few days before i can get it posted................john


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi John, yeh for another classic I picked up (soon for sale) that would be great if you can post when you can. Thanks.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ironically I was after one too. I really can't understand how these split so easily. Thanks for the eBay link as it is fractionally cheaper...


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi John, yeh for another classic I picked up (soon for sale) that would be great if you can post when you can. Thanks.


ok

asap


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I have them cut to size to fit just inside the grill and seemless , I do them on ebay for 7.50 plus post. would do free post for forum members, just pm me


----------

